# Grouse fan (pic)



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I decided to finally get busy and mount a couple grouse fans and a turkey fan that I have had sitting around. I cut a couple mounting plaques out of oak, applied a clear finish to maintain the red hue of the oak, and mounted the tails to them. I decided to make the grouse tails a "desktop" mount, rather than a hanging one. Here is a pic of a red-phase that I shot early season(the turkey fan and other grouse fan are still having finish applied to them):


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks good. Nice job!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I like the tabletop idea. Nice fan.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

looks good,nice job Jason.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Sweet!!


----------

